# The longest cast



## FishingBuds (Aug 1, 2008)

I was searching on the net for this info, you get alot of Fly fishing cast, but I was looking for something in the baitcasting area.

I did find this
In 1985, when Arra cast 737 feet to win the New England regional Stren tournament, no American had even reached 700 feet, although overseas competitors had gone beyond that mark a few years before. His 1985 cast has yet to be exceeded in this country, although the unofficial world record is held by Neil MacKellow of England with a toss of 845 feet. 

By recalling that 700 feet is considerably longer than a football field one can get a good idea of the distance involved. Several Americans have now cast more than 700 feet either in practice or in competition and they will be present in Montana. 

Long-distance casting was born in England and the concept was brought here from that country by a championship-class caster, John Holden, early in this decade

Contestants in the Stren tournament - Stren is a monofilament fishing line made by Du Pont - use a five and one-quarter-ounce sinker and 12-pound test line. To the end of that line is attached a so-called shock leader of 50-pound test mono, long enough to reach back onto the reel as the cast is made. Most of the casters use graphite rods 12 to 13 feet long and the bait-casting reels are often modified versions of Garcia's Ultra Mag 3, 6000 or 6500. 

So we've got a sport in longest cast, things that make you go -  Hmm


----------



## KMixson (Aug 1, 2008)

The fish never heard him coming because he wasn't there yet.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 1, 2008)

700 feet and a 5 1/4oz weight, and a 12'-13' rod! Wow! You don't have to hook the fish, just hopefully hit 'em in the head, scoop 'em up with a net, lol.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 1, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> 700 feet and a 5 1/4oz weight, and a 12'-13' rod! Wow! You don't have to hook the fish, just hopefully hit 'em in the head, scoop 'em up with a net, lol.



:lol: yep thats a heck of a set up. Neil MacKellow has a web site and he supposes to customize the reel he uses, I went on there and didn't see much of info so far. Imagine doing your own to cast fairly farther than normal but, with accuracy
:shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 2, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> 700 feet and a 5 1/4oz weight, and a 12'-13' rod! Wow! You don't have to hook the fish, just hopefully hit 'em in the head, scoop 'em up with a net, lol.





LMAO Now thats my kind of fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a 15' Lamiglas graphite and I'm happy to hit 150 yards. With baited hook 75+ yards for sturgeon on the Columbia River.
WFFF


----------



## Popeye (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of the lakes I fish if you cast that far you would land on the opposite bank


----------



## xmytruck (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a 10 foot St Croix surf rod and if I am tossing a Ranger that weights 3 oz I can hit 175 yards, tossing 2 to three once metal baits same distance. But I need to tape up my finger because I like having five of them... It is all on how you load the road during the cast, it was a hard thing for me to learn because I bass fish more than I surf cast.

X


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 2, 2008)

willfishforfood said:


> I have a 15' Lamiglas graphite and I'm happy to hit 150 yards.





xmytruck said:


> I have a 10 foot St Croix surf rod and if I am tossing a Ranger that weights 3 oz I can hit 175 yards...


150 yards = 450 feet
175 yards = 525 feet
I'm pretty sure if I cast my line that far I wouldn't know where it landed. I don't even think my reel will even hold that much line. Do you guys mean feet instead of yards?


----------



## xmytruck (Sep 2, 2008)

hatch17 said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 15' Lamiglas graphite and I'm happy to hit 150 yards.
> ...



Nope I mean yards, I have a stradic FI 8000 reel I have one spooled with 190 yards of 20 pound and another with 300 yards of 10 pound power pro and 20 yards of backing. Don't get me wrong I do a 175 yards with a full beach cast, which is 270 degrees before you let it rip.. Some people est that when the lure starts traveling it is going around 200 MPH. Also note doing a beach cast every time sure gets you tried after the first six hours of casting 8)


----------



## SMDave (Sep 2, 2008)

hatch17 said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 15' Lamiglas graphite and I'm happy to hit 150 yards.
> ...


Yes those distances are very possible. When you are looking past the surf, you can see for miles and miles on out so you do not need to worry about not seeing where it landed.


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm running 25 or 30lbs line with 12oz piramid sinkers Diawa 50svh. Never realy tried a lighter sinker to get longer casts as it would get cut off by a boat quick.
WFFF


----------



## Popeye (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm too old for trying to cast into the next area code. If I ever feel the need to get my bait out that far I'll place it on the back of a radio controlled boat, motor it out there and when it gets where I want it, pull it off the boat. I'm glad you can do it. I mean that honestly and sincerely (you know how sometimes words on the internet can give mixed meanings), not trying to knock you guys that surf fish, just can't picture my old body doing it.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 2, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> note doing a beach cast every time sure gets you tried after the first six hours of casting



You had better be wearing gloves or something on your thumb or it will burn your thumb up.


----------



## xmytruck (Sep 3, 2008)

KMixson said:


> xmytruck said:
> 
> 
> > note doing a beach cast every time sure gets you tried after the first six hours of casting
> ...




I learned that hard way I almost cut my finger to the bone using braid line  , now I tape my index finger with waterproof medical tape.

thx
x


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't use gloves but I feather the spool rim with my thumb and not the line. Yes I do backlash and when it happens I just stop the spool or get out of the way and let it happen.
WFFF


----------

